# Open up BKF File



## stitchup (Jul 31, 2009)

Old computer using Windows XP failed but had a Maxtor external drive as backup.
Having difficulty in opening up BKF, on new Vista system. Am using Open Office rather than Microsoft office.
Any help please
dave


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

A .bkf file is a back-up file and has nothing to do with office programs, you would need to use the back-up program to view it.

Here is a link to the MS program to open this, http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e2-8b69-4c65-afa3-2a53107d54a7&DisplayLang=en


----------



## stitchup (Jul 31, 2009)

Many thanks,
Have now loaded the backup as you suggested.
Can see files on the backup but cannot transfer them onto my new computer.
Backup file is 44gb
I appeared to load it three or four times unknowingly and completely filled all the space on my new computer!!!

Now deleted them and have started again - nearly there but still trying but am getting the message that it does not recognise the receiving file - spent about 5 hours so far, will get there in the end but many thanks again for your help

Dave


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You are welcome, thanks for letting us know how things turned out.


----------

